# School Choices...



## Nicholaas1981 (Jun 17, 2009)

So I've been out of the martial arts scene for a while now, and I've finally decided to get back into the "game", so to speak. I studied Villari's SKK for years, and was thinking of re-joining the school and starting fresh. But, I want to make sure I'm making the right choice, and since it's been a while, I'd like a few extra opinions on some local schools. 

I basically have it narrowed down to 3 schools:

http://www.villarisscarborough.com/ (Where I used to study)

http://www.portlandaikido.org/

http://www.jukadousa.com/

I've checked the latter two out, and they seem legit. There's an MMA school nearby, but that's not really my thing. There's also a Hayes Quest Center, too, but that place kinda...well, I didn't get the best vibe when I checked it out.

I'm not asking for someone to choose for me, I'd just appreciate a few extra sets of eyes.


----------

